# Mid-America Hunting Association?



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Anybody know much about this? Any members here? Thoughts about it?
www.midwesthunt.com


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Kingfisher 11 is/was a rep for one of those organizations. Contact him and he can tell you which one and if it's not this one, he may know something about them.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

I was a member for 5 years. I enjoyed it completely and if you are a "do it yourself" type of hunter I would recommend it. It is especially worth it if you are able to do more than one trip a year. The only time it is difficult to get on one of there leases was Opening Day of firearm season in Missouri. There is way more property in each state than you could ever hunt. My experience has been I hunted multiple pieces the first few years before getting a few in each state dialed in. It is exciting knowing that you can take the buck of a lifetime any time you get in a stand but that is possible in Missouri, Iowa, and Kansas. Any other questions pm me. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Sent you a PM Brad.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

gillcommander said:


> I was a member for 5 years. I enjoyed it completely and if you are a "do it yourself" type of hunter I would recommend it. It is especially worth it if you are able to do more than one trip a year. The only time it is difficult to get on one of there leases was Opening Day of firearm season in Missouri. There is way more property in each state than you could ever hunt. My experience has been I hunted multiple pieces the first few years before getting a few in each state dialed in. It is exciting knowing that you can take the buck of a lifetime any time you get in a stand but that is possible in Missouri, Iowa, and Kansas. Any other questions pm me.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Hey Gill I checked out their prices, Thats not a bad deal. was there anything you disliked about the association?
Did you go to Kansas at all? In your 5 years did the association add more land or loose any land that you previously hunted? You got any pics of bucks you took while a member?


----------



## pipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Use to belong before the gas went sky high (2007) Great club. takes lots of work to find great spots. First year they help you finding them. Great people. Very hard to get a deer hunting spot had no problems with the rest of the game. All in all if you are self motivated its great. Try and find someone to join with you from your area. 


Good luck


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

bucko12pt said:


> Kingfisher 11 is/was a rep for one of those organizations. Contact him and he can tell you which one and if it's not this one, he may know something about them.


Just came across this.

I was part of American Sportmans club. It was a Michigan Branch of the larger parent club. I was actually the out of state co-ordinator for them. ASC has since folded. The main parent club is still going strong, but the things I know about it. I would probably avoid it like the plague.

The club in question is different than the one I was in. I have been mulling over joining the MId West hunt. I have talked with John at the club. My concerns are as stated with the new club, deer access. I will say I found the club I belonged to very nice. I hunted KS and WY every year. I could of hunted many more states. With the price of outfitted hunts this was perfect for me. I don't need to pay someone to kill a deer. I like hunting when and where plus getting access to so many states. Nice to hunt for Pheasants while out there.

Its best to have several guys join together. That way you can each book a farm and work together and share rides.

Right now I am considering doing something like this if I can't find a lease. If anyone is interested in going in on a lease in KS, ILL, Neb or MO. I might have two guys willing to split the costs.


----------

